# Free GSP's



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am always amazed when someone asks for help on here finding a home for his or someone elses dogs and it turns into a pissing match about taillllsss or something. GGGGeeeezzzee---guys shouldn't you guys better spend your efforts on helping this man find a home for the dogs. 

Don't any of you know a nice youngster just getting started into hunting and need a dog to train and hunt with...sounds like a great place to start to me..you know that we do not have enough young people out there that want to hunt and fish anymore and this would be a great opportunity to keep them motivated.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Whew, glad that's settled! My mother will be so proud!
> 
> Mickey, obviously you think I'm wrong. Show me one piece of evidence, or one example that demonstrates that a GSP's tail is more sensitive or injury prone than long-tailed breeds'.
> 
> ...


KW, we usually have this debate in the winter. When things are a little slower. 

ATB


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I do appreciate everyones help and input on this. I know openions are like A-Holes, everyone has one. This is hard enough with dealing with the dogs and their sqabbleing. But the two I am GIVEING AWAY  are my kids dogs. So I am catching hell from them as well. They understand, but still not the easiest thing to do. The kids have a few more years before they are old enough to move out. So they can't take the dogs with them.

I just want to find good homes. The dogs deserve it, they are too damn good, for them not to. I damn sure will not take them to the shelter or pound.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

bump..... I still have them.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Free bump for the GSP's! In the mean while....get 'em a bird or two


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Finally talked to my FIL about the dogs. He doesn't think it's time yet though, they still miss ole Hank pretty bad and not ready for another yet. I'm going to send him the pics again though, good luck


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well one down, one to go. I was contacted by a member of the forum and he came down from Grand Rapids to pick one up. I put a chicken in a cat carrier so he can see them go on point. That hen still hasn't laid an egg :lol: He took Phil, so that leaves Buddy. From the sounds of it, he is adapting to his new home great. I want to thank everyone on here. I am very greatful that we have a forum like this. So if someone wants a great oversized pup, I have one left. FREE TO A GOOD HOME.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a female for sale trained and cheap. close working. (not what I want) very well bred. 12 o clock tail. and u get the papers. pm me for more info


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope that fella finds a home.

I wouldnt mind seeing a pic of that chicken in the cat carrier being pointed by a long tail GSP either! That is not something one sees everyday.

Good for you for putting up with us on here and trying to do the right thing by your dogs. Good Luck.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

u don't want to see a GSp point with a long tail it's Nasty. kind of like wchs pointers tail.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

chewy said:


> u don't want to see a GSp point with a long tail it's Nasty. kind of like wchs pointers tail.


Dude it isn't that bad. Their tail will curl and point to the 12 o clock position. 

I will take a pic of the cat carrier/chicken this weekend. I would have used a phesant but we didn't raise any this year. My fly pen got destroyed early this spring from storms.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Who cares, its a tail. For a guy looking for a good gun dog on a budget, that tail won't matter a bit. 

Thursday bump for ya!


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

well my motto is if it's a long tail it better be at 12 o'clock and straight. no curl at all.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I can promice you this. The birds don't know or care if the dogs tail is straight as an arrow, or as crooked as the dogs hind leg.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I can promise u this. I know the dogs tail isn't straight. birds are secondary


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

Its a freakin tail and the pup is free... The dog will hunt the same either way and for us non-pro hunters he would be a great companion



chewy said:


> I can promise u this. I know the dogs tail isn't straight. birds are secondary


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

lol. curled tails are terrible  I got a bite I got a bite.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

chewy said:


> I can promise u this. I know the dogs tail isn't straight. birds are secondary


Well we walked for an hour in our favorite cover. We pointed 4 grouse nicely but we didn't shoot any because the dogs tail was curled. Poor dog

Good thing you don't intend to take ownership of this dog; it deserves better.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I never said I wanted that dog. someone made a comment why gsps have docked tails. their docked because they don't have a good looking tail. 
if I was to own a long tailed dog it would have to have a perfect tail. 

I don't own dogs to put meat on the table I own them for a competitive hobby. 

I have 4 dogs that's enough for right now


----------



## Illuminator (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Gun Nut,

I have been looking for a GSP for some time. I am not a hunter but extremely active. If you still have the dogs and would like to talk more about the possibility of one of them in a great home I'm all ears.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

chewy said:


> I never said I wanted that dog. someone made a comment why gsps have docked tails. their docked because they don't have a good looking tail.
> if I was to own a long tailed dog it would have to have a perfect tail.
> 
> I don't own dogs to put meat on the table I own them for a competitive hobby.
> ...


If you are not interested in this dog then why keep implying negativity posting on the mans thread? One could assume you were trying to steer people from this dog. He is doing a humble thing and trying to rehome a member of his family for the good of more than one dog.

If you really believe the Germans decided to go short on the DK tail because it didn't "look good" You may want to educate yourself a bit more on a foundation breed for some of your own dogs. I aint claiming to be no expert either. They were not looking for the tail to look good....more were trying to make it NOT look like something else as far as looks; same for eye and coat color. That should get you started.:evil: 

Bump bump for a good dog for someone.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not the one who brought up the tail issue. they cut the tails off for two reasons. one because they don't look good on point and two because they wanted it different than an English pointer

if docking tails become illegal in the united states plan on the pointer showing up even more than it already does now. might as well eliminate it fromthe breed list. 

I have said nothing negative about the guys dogs. I was speaking to the thread about long tails on shorthairs.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Illuminator said:


> Hello Gun Nut,
> 
> I have been looking for a GSP for some time. I am not a hunter but extremely active. If you still have the dogs and would like to talk more about the possibility of one of them in a great home I'm all ears.


Gun Nut,

Hopefully you read this post! 

Illuminator sounds like a great possibility for your GSP. A good home for a good dog .... and one where the tail length should not be an issue. For many people the PERFECT tail set and high pressure competition world is not at all a factor ... but instead the unconditional love and awesome companionship that a well suited four-legged family member provides is the main priority. As long as the owner is active (as mentioned) and gets the GSP out everyday for some needed exercise (whether it be walking, jogging, hiking, swimming, etc), it does not always have to be a hunting home ... 

Not "ALL" of our GSPs go to hunting homes, most do, but some do go to ACTIVE homes and they are just as happy with their new families, too. The new owner just needs to realize that a productive release of energy is needed ... or bad habits may develop (chewing, digging, barking, etc) from the pent up energy.

Good luck to everyone as far as finding a suitable home that will work well for both the new owner and the dog.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Illuminator said:


> Hello Gun Nut,
> 
> I have been looking for a GSP for some time. I am not a hunter but extremely active. If you still have the dogs and would like to talk more about the possibility of one of them in a great home I'm all ears.


 
PM sent


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> If you are not interested in this dog then why keep implying negativity posting on the mans thread? One could assume you were trying to steer people from this dog. He is doing a humble thing and trying to rehome a member of his family for the good of more than one dog.
> 
> If you really believe the Germans decided to go short on the DK tail because it didn't "look good" You may want to educate yourself a bit more on a foundation breed for some of your own dogs. I aint claiming to be no expert either. They were not looking for the tail to look good....more were trying to make it NOT look like something else as far as looks; same for eye and coat color. That should get you started.:evil:
> 
> Bump bump for a good dog for someone.


Thanks bro, I find it odd that I have to defend my dogs against someone that obviously thinks he knows what a gun dog should look like. I have hunted over dogs with long and short tails. The birds died just as fast no matter what the tail length. 

I gave one away to a gentalman about a month ago and he is very happy. So if someone wants a good hunting dog/companion. I still have one. Snobs need not reply :evil:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Not a problem at all..........and i don't really care for long tailed dogs ahahahahaha; but i do the principle of what you are trying to do with your dog. Not to mention as if you can't tell........i love to stir the kettle on this board. Someone has to say what others think to keep things rolling:evil:

As for your dog; i would try doing a little basic training with him to the best that you can. May be easier to move a "started" dog.......or he may respond to the training and not need a new home after all.

Check your PM's.

Bob


----------



## FISHIN.NET (Jun 19, 2006)

I received the other dog from Gun Nut. Dexter is doing very well and only took a couple of days to get adjusted to the new family. I have 3 very young children and he does great around them. I figured getting a year old gsp would definitely create a few bruises on the kids, but he is very careful and runs around them and hasn't caused any problems in the house at all.

I was a little nervous about getting a untrained dog at this age from someone but in the last two weeks he has come along way. He has a great temperament which makes it very easy to train him. 

I just wanted to help Gun Nut out and leave him some great feedback.

This is a great deal for a dog that only requires a good handshake and a couple of hours of driving on my part.

Here are a couple of pics






















Thanks again!!!!


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

You will have no problems with teaching that dog at a year old.At least no more then you would if you started him at 6 months old. He is still plenty young enough that you can catch him in that window of opportunity. I think after about 2 yrs old you start to miss that window.
I have started lots of them at a year old.Makes a big difference if he was at least socialized when in the puppy stage.
Looks like a well built dog, but good grief that tail needs to go.


----------

